# ما هو مفهوم العثره ؟!



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

* كتاب عشرة مفاهيم - البابا شنودة الثالث** 7) مفهوم  العثرة:
1- ما هي  العثرة؟*
*   ما هى العثرة، التي قال عنها  السيد  المسيح له المجد:*
*(ويل للعالم من  العثرات.. ويل لذلك الإنسان الذي به تأتى العثرة) (مت 18: 7) (من أعثر أحد هؤلاء  الصغار المؤمنين بى، فخير له أن يعلق في عنقه حجر الرحى ويغرق في                   لجة البحر) (مت 18: 6)*
* إن كانت العثرة  بهذه الخطورة في عقوبتها

، فما هى العثرة؟*
​ *العثرة هى أن يتسبب  إنسان في إسقاط غيره.*
*وقد تكون العثرة  بقصد، أي أن يتعمد الإنسان ويقصد أن يسقط غيره. وهذه عقوبتها أخطر من حالة الإنسان  الذي يعثر أحدا بغير قصد..*
*أول عثرة في تاريخ  البشرية، جاءت عن طريق الشيطان:*
*فهو الذي أسقط  [FONT=&quot]  أبوينا الأولين*​*. وكانا بسيطين لا يعرفان شرا. وفقد أسقطهما بقصد. وذلك عن طريق  الخداع والإغواء وبهذه العثرة دخل الموت إلى العالم وتسبب  الشيطان في إفساد الطبيعة  البشرية..*
​ *وعموما طرق العثرة  هى:*
*إما أن يعثر الشخص  غيره بمعرفة الخطية، أو بتسهيل الخطية، أو بمذاقة الخطية أو بإعطاء مفهوم مخادع  الخطية، كأن يقدمها باسم فضيلة، أو أن يحدثه عن (منافع)  الخطية وفوائدها!!  *

--------------------


* كتاب حياة التوبة والنقاوة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

 * 80-   ابعد لخطورة العثرة*
*     العثرة في اللغة هي السقطة.     *
*والذي يعثر غيره، هو الذي      يتسبب في إسقاط غيره.*
*وبهذا يحمل ذنب ذلك الساقط،      أو يشترك في ذنبه. وفي ذلك قال      السيد المسيح له المجد "ويل لذلك      الإنسان الذي      به تأتي      العثرة" (متى8: 7)، "خير له أن يعلق في عنقه     حجر الرحى،      ويغرق في     لجة البحر" (متى8: 6، لو17: 2).*
*عبارة      "ويل لذلك      الإنسان      "تدل على خطورة خطيته.*
*ولشعور      القديس بولس الرسول      بخطورة إعثار الآخرين، ولحرصه ألا يهلك أحد بسببه، قال عبارته المشهورة "إن كان      طعام [أكل اللحم] يعثر أخي، فلن آكل لحماً إلى الأبد، لئلا يعثر أخي" (1 كو 8:      13). ولخطورة العثرة أيضاً، نرى أن      السيد المسيح: *


​ *وضع الذين يعثرون قبل      الخطاة في استحقاق           الدينونة.*
*     فقال "هكذا يكون في انقضاء العالم: يرسل     إبن      الإنسان      ملائكته، فيجمعون من ملكوته جميع المعاثر وفاعلي      الإثم، ويطرحونهم في      أتون النار" (متى13: 4 - 42). جاعلاً المعاثر قبل فاعلي      الإثم، لأنهم السبب.. وإن كان إعثار الآخرين أمراً خطيراً، فإن إعثار الصغار      والبسطاء أمراً أخطر.*
*وهكذا قال الرب في الويل      الذي صبه على الذين تأتي منهم      العثرات "من أعثر أحد هؤلاء الصغار المؤمنين      بي.." (متى18: 6) "خير له لو طوق عنقه بحجر رحى، وطرح في           البحر من أن يعثر أحد      هؤلاء الصغار" (لو17: 2).*
​[/FONT]


----------



## تـ+ـونى (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا مينا للموضوع المفيد
​


----------



## Rosetta (22 فبراير 2012)

> *وعموما طرق العثرة  هى:*
> *إما أن يعثر الشخص  غيره بمعرفة الخطية، أو  بتسهيل الخطية، أو بمذاقة الخطية أو بإعطاء مفهوم مخادع  الخطية، كأن  يقدمها باسم فضيلة، أو أن يحدثه عن (منافع)  الخطية وفوائدها!!  *


كم كثيرة هي الخطايا التي يغطيها أصحابها بغطاء الفضيلة 
شكرااااا إلك يا مينا على الموضوع المفيد والرائع
سلام المسيح


----------



## girgis2 (22 فبراير 2012)

*موضوع حلو
شكرااا
ربنا يباركك
 *​


----------



## the shepherd (22 فبراير 2012)

بجد موضوع جميل جدا
 و جه في الوقت المناسب

 ​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (22 فبراير 2012)

*هل للمجتمع دور في تحديد مفهوم العثرة ؟؟ *


----------

